# My bow was dry fired yesterday...



## Minibouncer

So I made the mistake of leaving out my bow in front of some people while I was away. I came back and they had it out playing with it. I told them the #1 rule of compound bows is to never dry fire it (then explained why).... well.... they got a sick look on their faces and told me that one of them had drew it back and fired it without an arrow on it. 


So all I can tell right now is that my peep sight bungee cord broke off the peep. I looked for fractures and couldn't find any on the limbs. I took a q-tip and sweeped it looking for spots that caught and couldn't find any. 

Is there anything else I should look for? :help:

I'm taking it in today to get inspected. What should I expect? 


The bow was a bear "lights out".


----------



## Atchison

Maybe you got lucky as sometimes no damage, I'd check the cams and plan on getting a new string though....and a new peep (get rid of those bungee things and get a meta)


----------



## BigSteve

I dont even know what to say other than i'd be irate about it. People need to keep their hands off things that aren't their's. Definently take it to a pro shop and have them look it over real good.


----------



## Minibouncer

BigSteve said:


> I dont even know what to say other than i'd be irate about it. People need to keep their hands off things that aren't their's. Definently take it to a pro shop and have them look it over real good.


Well I had told the girl that I am living with that I bought her a bow and that I would have it on Tuesday for her (she really wants to go hunting). I set my case in a hallway of the house and left real quick. The guy that lives with her and myself thought it was hers so that's why they were playing with it. They still should have asked and known better though. He offered to pay for the damages, which is cool. Still kind of depressing, regardless.


----------



## Paul Thompson

This reminds me,,, once while in Kmart in Lapeer many years ago, when the Bear Whitetail bows were "the thing" of the day, that big long thang that T-Bone shoots in the Monster Buck Videos, with all the pulley's and gadgets, anyway, while I was there at the sporting goods area, some clown walks up with his wife and says " Hey! A Bear bow!" and grabbed a bow of the rack there,, drew it back and dry fired it, right there in the store, pulley's, bearings, marbles,,everything on that bow went down the isle every which way, the dope looks around for any store clerks, and quickly puts the bow back on the rack and walks away. I will never forget that stupid look he had on his face.


----------



## BigSteve

Paul Thompson said:


> This reminds me,,, once while in Kmart in Lapeer many years ago, when the Bear Whitetail bows were "the thing" of the day, that big long thang that T-Bone shoots in the Monster Buck Videos, with all the pulley's and gadgets, anyway, while I was there at the sporting goods area, some clown walks up with his wife and says " Hey! A Bear bow!" and grabbed a bow of the rack there,, drew it back and dry fired it, right there in the store, pulley's, bearings, marbles,,everything on that bow went down the isle every which way, the dope looks around for any store clerks, and quickly puts the bow back on the rack and walks away. I will never forget that stupid look he had on his face.


:lol::yikes: Can you say A-HOLE? What a dink.


----------



## BallsRdragn

BigSteve said:


> :lol::yikes: Can you say A-HOLE? What a dink.


You just cant fix stupid sometimes! Sorry about your bow...there is nothing worse then not having any trust in your equipment after a dry fire.

Here is one for you...2 guys at the dock. The owner of the fiberglass 24 proline tells his buddy to "hold onto the rope" and he'll go park the truck. The non-experienced guy is holding the rope. With a east wind it didnt take long for the boat to rest up on shore bouncing off the cement. 

Now of-coarse he still is holding the rope waiting for his buddy....I tell the guy "I think you might want to pull the boat back a little before you really cause major damage". I still think he didnt understand what the problem was.... he was doing as he was told. I mean...really...common sense right?


----------



## bmarken

Been there wanted the buddy that did it to not breathe for a while after that but i got over it and then....... I thought it was ok because there were no visible fractures man was i wrong it blew up and now a have nice scar from the EXPLOSION! stupid me! Dont make the same mistake I did take it to a pro shop and let them look at it you might not be as lucky as I was that sucks cuz its time to hunt not time to stand around in the pro shop oh yeah by pro shop I mean PRO SHOP/ARCHERY SHOP (not gander mt/cabelas) I hope it works out for you and you dont need any serious work.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER

allthough not recommended is 1 test they do with bows is dry firing sometimes 1000s of times . i doubt 1 time harmed it. 

they build em prettty tough nowadays

still feaks ya out though


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Be glad he offered to pay for damages. . . Take the bow into a shop and have them go over it. . 

Worst case, cracked limbs, bent cams, and new strings..

best case, nothing!

there might be things they can find that you will not. Hopefully the bow is ok though. .


----------



## Minibouncer

Well, I had it checked over and apparently nothing is wrong with it. I think I spent more time looking it over than they did . All that I needed to do was to put on a new peep sight that flew off. $5 fix. 

Hopefully it won't explode on me when I take it out in the woods with me today. I may just have to change my username to "scar_face" !


----------



## KalamazooKid

Minibouncer said:


> Well, I had it checked over and apparently nothing is wrong with it. I think I spent more time looking it over than they did . All that I needed to do was to put on a new peep sight that flew off. $5 fix.
> 
> Hopefully it won't explode on me when I take it out in the woods with me today. I may just have to change my username to "scar_face" !


Kruizenga's? Mark and Mick are top notch.


----------



## Minibouncer

KalamazooKid said:


> Kruizenga's? Mark and Mick are top notch.



No... but you're right. I should have took it there. I took it to DNR Sports.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Minibouncer said:


> No... but you're right. I should have took it there. I took it to DNR Sports.


Next time.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Take it outside and shoot it!

If it works, (and 99 times out of 100 it will) then there's no problem!
Don't go replacing anything that was fine before.
If there_ is_ a problem, then you'll usually know it right away. Then you can start worrying and take it in and have it looked at.
I know Dry firing is a bad thing to do to your bow, but you guys are acting like it was ran over by a semi.


----------



## sodapop

My brother in law was checking out my bow and drew it back and it slipped out of his release at about 3/4 draw. Bent both cams, but only slightly. I didn't notice until I was sitting in the stand later that day... I was sick to my stomache. Thankfully this was my first bow and was inexpensive used Bear Shadow.


----------



## C_Carr316

same thing happened to me.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Maybe I'm wrong, but I've always heard that it's the shots you take after the "dry fire" that could cause the bow to explode???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

WALLEYEvision said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I've always heard that it's the shots you take after the "dry fire" that could cause the bow to explode???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not always. . . A lot of times the most severe damage is done when dry-fired, but sometimes if someone doesnt catch something after a dry-fire, it could go bad when shooting after. .


----------



## fasthunter

That really sucks, but bows nowadays are built pretty well. While being dangerous and not good for the bow sometimes you get lucky. Mine was dry fired twice. Once when I first bought it. My buddy was like hey can I pull it back. I said yes as long as you don't release the string without an arrow. Draw it back and slowly put it back. He pulled it and kerthwack! Strings came off of the cams and everything. Put it back and it still shoots great luckily. I also did it once by accident. Fortunately it's still a good bow. Plan on keeping this one for quite some time. Fits me perfect


----------

